# Array's sortieren und median ermitteln



## Flat Eric (30. Nov 2009)

Das Programm soll die Auftrittswahrscheinlichkeit jeder Zahl des Arrays "bild/werte" tabellarisch ausgeben. Wie sieht der Quellcode dafür aus?


```
class EinfachesSortieren_B2
{
 public static void main (String args[])
 {
  int[][] bild  = 
   {{3,55,55,6},
   {37,24,1,4},
   {23,8,27,32},
   {4,3,17,7}};

    java.util.Arrays.sort(werte);
  int anzahl=0;
 

for(int i=0;i<4;i++)

    for(int j=0;j<4;j++)
         {
             boolean wertvorhanden=false;
             for(int x=0;x<4*4;x++)
             {
                 if(bild[i][j]==werte[x])
                 wertvorhanden=true;
                System.out.print(werte[x]);
                System.out.println();              
            }
                if(!wertvorhanden)
                {
                    werte[anzahl++]=bild[i][j];
                 }                  
     
}
//Ausgabe der Grafik
for (int i = 0; i < bild.length; i++)
   {
    for (int j = 0; j < bild[0].length; j++)
        System.out.print(bild[i][j] + "\t");
           System.out.println();    
        }
}
}
```

Ebenfalls muss ich den Median eines Arrays ermitteln.. Funktioniert aber leider nicht =/

```
class EinfachesSortieren_C
{

    public static void main(String args[])
    {
        
double m[] =
 java.util.Arrays.sort(m);
        
    }
    
 public static double median(double m[])
 { 
     for(int i=0;i <m.length; i++)
    { double median;
     m.length[i]/2=median;
    }
    }
    
}
```


----------



## ladygirl (30. Nov 2009)

Ich frag mich grad ob dass so richtig ist??


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2009)

ein Test könnte diese Antwort liefern 
(was schon bedeutet, dass es nicht richtig ist, denn komplette Richtigkeit kann man mit Tests kaum feststellen)

median kompiliert nicht mal, so schwer ist es doch nicht, das mittlere Element einer sortierten Liste zu nehmen,
die andere Aufgabe verstehe ich nicht


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Nov 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> so schwer ist es doch nicht, das mittlere Element einer sortierten Liste zu nehmen,


naja, in sofern es ein mittelwert gibt. 
bei geraden listen, muss man als ungeübter schon etwas mehr überlegen denk ich
aber was die schleife da zu suchen hat, ist dennoch fragwürdig, von der zuweisung mal abgesehen


----------

